# Glauben Sie, dass der Markt der PC-Spiele ausstirbt?



## Administrator (13. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2008)

Natürlich glaube ich weiter an den PC als Spieleplattform und werd ihn auch weiter unterstützen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (13. Februar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 13.02.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich glaube ich weiter an den PC als Spieleplattform und werd ihn auch weiter unterstützen.



Ich glaube zwar auch an den PC als Spieleplattform, es muss sich in Zukunft einiges geändert werden um in Zukunftstauglich zu machen. So muss die Qualität der Spiele besser werden und für Entwickler muss es einfacher sein ihr Spiel an Hardware anzupassen.


----------



## SpeedKiller90 (13. Februar 2008)

die leute sollten sich keine raubkopien mehr besorgen. dann bin ich mir sicher das es bestimmt nicht ausstirbt...


----------



## shirib (13. Februar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 13.02.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich glaube ich weiter an den PC als Spieleplattform und werd ihn auch weiter unterstützen.


  Außerdem bin ich nicht wirklich Fan von Konsolen, außer ab und zu mal ein unterhaltsames Spielchen mit der Wii, das wars...


----------



## BladeWND (14. Februar 2008)

Es wird immer Spiele für den PC geben! Was ich mich nur Frage ist, jeder jammert das man zu wenig im Geldbeutel hat, aber für teuere Konsolen UND ein PC ist Geld da....
Besonders bei den Preisen


----------



## Lordghost (15. Februar 2008)

ach du schande, hab gerade "ja daran glaube ich fest" angeklickt.. naja, die uhrzeit.

also so eine frage stellt sich mir gar nicht, klar wird man auf PCs weiterhin zocken, worauf denn sonnst?

konsolenpillepalle da   

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,632337/News/16_Prozent_aller_XBox_360_fehlerhaft/

*g*

Blub


----------



## eXitus64 (15. Februar 2008)

Lordghost am 15.02.2008 03:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ach du schande, hab gerade "ja daran glaube ich fest" angeklickt.. naja, die uhrzeit.
> 
> also so eine frage stellt sich mir gar nicht, klar wird man auf PCs weiterhin zocken, worauf denn sonnst?
> 
> ...





pc spiele werden nie aussterben nur nimmt die zahl ab da kaum einer noch lust hat vor einem monitor zu hocken um zu daddeln


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Februar 2008)

eXitus64 am 15.02.2008 04:10 schrieb:
			
		

> pc spiele werden nie aussterben nur nimmt die zahl ab da kaum einer noch lust hat vor einem monitor zu hocken um zu daddeln


Für mich trifft das zwar nicht zu, ich sitze beim Zocken immer noch lieber vor einem Monitor, aber in meinem Freundeskreis höre ich dieses Argument auch immer öfter. Wenn die von der Arbeit nach hause kommen haben die meisten einfach keine Lust mehr sich (wieder) vor einen PC zu setzen um zu zocken, sondern ziehen die deutlich bequemere Variante auf der Couch verständlicherweise vor. Und die neuen HD-Fernseher tragen natürlich auch ihren Teil dazu bei.

An ein Aussterben von PC Spielen will ich im Moment zwar noch nicht glauben, aber wenn man die Verkaufszahlen von PC- und Konsolenspielen vergleicht, ist es offensichtlich, dass der PC Spiele-Bereich in den letzten Jahren deutlich an Glanz verloren hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Februar 2008)

Der Markt wird ganz sicher nicht aussterben, aber die Gewichtung wird sich ändern und Deutschland ist eben aktuell noch eine der letzten PC-Hochburgen.


----------



## Xaero (16. Februar 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 15.02.2008 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Markt wird ganz sicher nicht aussterben, aber die Gewichtung wird sich ändern und Deutschland ist eben aktuell noch eine der letzten PC-Hochburgen.



Achso die ganzen Koreaner, Chinesen und Amerikaner spielen WoW auf der X-Box. CS wird auf der Wii gespielt, die Sims auf der PS 3 und Starcraft 2 erscheint für den DS 

So Spass beiseite und mal ernsthaft, trotz der etwas albernen Frage:
Im letzten Jahr ist der PC-Markt immer noch gewachsen, der Konsolenmarkt nur eben stärker.
Und der Konsolenbereich hat doch hauptsächlich deshalb so stark zugelegt, weil mit den Handhelds und der Wii bisher unerschlossene Zielgruppen zusätzlich erschlossen worden sind. Dadurch sind es zwar mehr Konsoleros geworden aber nicht automatisch weniger PC'ler.
Der PC-Markt könnte nur aussterben, wenn die PC-Genres aussterben. Auf den Konsolen kann man toll Rennspiele, Jump and Runs, Beat'em Ups und Action-Adventures daddeln. Der PC ist die Plattform für Shooter, MMOGs, Strategie, Simulationen und RPGs, sowie generell für komplexere oder umfangreichere Spiele.


----------



## jonny (16. Februar 2008)

Xaero am 16.02.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.02.2008 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

durch die stetige verbesserung in sachen steuerung werden aber in naher zukunft auch shooter und strategiespiele auf konsolen spielbar sein (die wii macht vor, "wii" es geht), daher wird das komplexe system pc nur noch von den spielern genutzt, die ihr spiel modden oder etwaige andere kleine veränderungen am spiel vornehmen wollen. der einfache spieler holt sich da lieber eine unkomplizierte konsole, haut das spiel rein und fängt an zu daddeln, ohne vorherige lästige installation oder irgendwelche probleme in sachen kompatibilität.

gruß,
jonny


----------



## N8Mensch (16. Februar 2008)

*PC Forever*

Glaube kann man viel. Nur heißt glauben, nichts wissen.  
Ich weiß nur, dass die Kombination -  Shooter + Monitor auf Schreibtisch + Maus/ Tastatur + so viel Mitspieler wie möglich - für mich optimal und unschlagbar ist.


----------



## ananas45 (7. März 2008)

*AW: PC Forever*

Wieso soll der PC-Markt denn aussterben? o.O


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. August 2008)

SpeedKiller90 am 13.02.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> die leute sollten sich keine raubkopien mehr besorgen. dann bin ich mir sicher das es bestimmt nicht ausstirbt...



Das ist das einzig richtige...wenn mich ein Spiel nicht überzeugt kauf ich erst als Budget,bis dahin sollte ich genug Meinungen kennen und bereue 10 - 20 euro nicht wirklich...

Raubkopieren ist dumm,mehr nicht, ich verdiene Geld und prelle ja auch kein Restaurant wenns essen scheiße war...

Ps: Seit gestern vergnüge ich mich mit Gothic 3


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2008)

ich war letzte woche hier im saturn köln und war fast erschrocken: erstes regal wie immer: low bugdet. zweites auch. drittes idR für neuere sachen + top10, das vierte und fünfte regal is dann mit spielen nach genres geordnet. doch was sehe ich: regal 4+5 fehlten! da steht jetzt anwendersoftware, danach kommen konsolengames...      die reihe mit den "neueren" spielen ist inzwischen ne auswahl aus wenigen games versch. genres + die top10, das war's...


----------

